# Jolen Cream Bleach for Eyebrows



## doll.face (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anyone used this? I have dark brows and want to lighten them but I know that leaving it on for 10 minutes will just turn it orange. Should I maybe do 2-4 minutes at a time? Just wondering if anyone else has done it this way.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 8, 2008)

I love this stuff, i use it on my arms and sometimes belly hair. I have dark hair and i usually leave it on for 10 minutes and they're blonde by then...though some of them are orange sometimes. I'd reccommend you leave it on for about 15-20, just to be sure, speaically coz brow hair is much thicker than arm or belly hair. I'm pretty sure it's safe to leave on for that long but i don't know. 
You should do a patch test to find out what works for you, and to find out that hopefully you're not allergic or anything.
Oh and do it in a well-ventilated area - this stuff has some serious potential to get you high lol


----------



## Korms (Oct 8, 2008)

I found it super difficult to get a natural looking result with this.  I have ashy brown eyebrows and even leaving it on for 20 mins still left me with a funny yellow tint.  I think that's the problem with it, whatever shade of blonde it turns dark eyebrow hair, it seems to always have a yellowy tone to it which looks un-natural.  That's just my experience though.

I think it's fairly inexpensive to have eyebrows bleached professionally, I would look into that.


----------



## doll.face (Oct 8, 2008)

I just put it on for five minutes and it lightened my eyebrows to a softer color. I'm going to try it again later on and see what I can get.

I'd love to have them for professionaly but they just grow SO quick. That's my only issue with that. I figured if I could figure it out at home, it would be easier, yanno?


----------



## doll.face (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of maybe dying them a blonde color once I get them to a light enough color with the bleach.


----------



## kimmae17 (Oct 8, 2008)

i am blonde and i just want my eyebrowns to be a tad lighter. i use this for like 2 min and its the perfect effect.   DO NOT put this on for longer than 5 min unless you want orange/white blonde eyebrows!!!


----------



## doll.face (Oct 8, 2008)

I got my desired color! I did two sessions of 5 minutes each and it worked perfect. They have a very very very very slight golden tone but only if it the light is literally shined on it. Even then, it does not look un-natural. I am not going to buy one of the brow kits so I can use a lighter brow powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## doll.face (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_i am blonde and i just want my eyebrowns to be a tad lighter. i use this for like 2 min and its the perfect effect. DO NOT put this on for longer than 5 min unless you want orange/white blonde eyebrows!!!_

 
Agreed! I did two sessions of 5 minutes each for my dark brown brows and it was perfect. Any longer would've turned them orange.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 25, 2009)

I got so excited when i saw this thread! lol This is what i use to lighten my brows. keep it on for about 4 minutes n its perfect.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I found it super difficult to get a natural looking result with this.  I have ashy brown eyebrows and even leaving it on for 20 mins still left me with a funny yellow tint.  I think that's the problem with it, whatever shade of blonde it turns dark eyebrow hair, it seems to always have a yellowy tone to it which looks un-natural.  That's just my experience though._

 
I had the same experience.  I have dark brown hair and it turned orange.


----------

